# Wooden bed slats



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know where I could buy replacement sprung wooden bed slats in Dubai? I know Ace Hardware does timber, but I couldn't see the sprung laminate slats.

Cheers


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I have actually heard that you can use regular (flat) wood piece in place of a sprung slat. You just have to make sure the flat piece is thicker than the original. 

Take one for length measurement and make sure the replacement piece can also bend a bit, but not too much.

Sorry i can't be of more assistance.


----------

